
Show HN: Turn gifs into slices of wall art - mattbierner
https://gif-slice.com
======
gitgud
Cool, looks like it was inspired by:

[https://gifbook.io/](https://gifbook.io/)

------
filleokus
Cool UI! Maybe share some nice gifs to play with so one can see the appeal
easier?

